# My girls out deer hunting with me last season



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Another post reminded me of these pics I had on my phone so i thought I would post them. Both girls, 7 and 4 during last years firearm deer season in MO. The 4 year old learned really quick what deer hunting is all about.









Now i've got her pumped up about coyote hunting and she can't wait to go out with me.







My 7 year old is a bit prissy but still likes to at least "hear" about my hunting. I hope to get her more interested in it all.


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

Good thing they get their looks from mom's side, hopefully they will continue the hunting spirit from dad. I'm sure you are extremely proud. congrats


----------

